

ShowHN: HackerNews Plus - Chrome Extension for Keyboard Shortcuts - mayanksinghal
http://halfaclick.blogspot.com/2011/12/hackernews-plus.html

======
mayanksinghal
Quick Github Link: <https://github.com/mayanksinghal/HackerNews-Plus>

I will try to add more features tomorrow. Hope this is useful for others as
well.

